# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Bechtold (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Bechtold

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Bechtold, Rotterdam

Adres: Spoorsingel 21, Rotterdam

Website: www.bechtold.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Bechtold*

----------

